# Project #16 - Ivan's 120g skin & canopy



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Time to share another project. This one took a bit of time.

The concept:


Progress:


Build almost finished:




Finished build:


And completely finished:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice build Daniel. No horizontal bracing on the back edge or am I not looking at it properly?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope, nothing on the back. It's a skin. His tank is already on a metal stand.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ah it all makes sense now. It looks beautiful. Merry Christmas Daniel to you and your family! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Tony. I had fun with this one.


----------

